# best place to buy v-cubes



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Oct 15, 2008)

i couldnt think of a suitable place for this thread so if it needs moved then ok

BUT
i was wondering what was the best place to buy v cubes, if i buy them from verdes, thats in like greece so shipping would be enormous, so where else can you buy them


----------



## Rubixgod (Oct 15, 2008)

v-cubes.com is pretty much the only place to buy em or tribox i think has them


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 15, 2008)

Where do you live? I think buying straight from Verdes is the best way, the shipping only takes around 8 days.


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Oct 15, 2008)

i live in the center of the US


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Oct 15, 2008)

hmm...buy it from cube4you.com because shipping is cheaper


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 15, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> hmm...buy it from cube4you.com because shipping is cheaper


 
They don't do that anymore, it's only for those in China.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Oct 15, 2008)

woah! I just realized they stopped selling v-cubes of c4u, wonder why...


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 15, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> woah! I just realized they stopped selling v-cubes of c4u, wonder why...


Did you not read the post above yours? He only sells V-Cubes in China now.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 15, 2008)

You can either get a V-Cube from someone that has one and is willing to sell it or you can get one from V-Cubes.com


----------



## Raffael (Oct 17, 2008)

you could also order them from here:
http://www.cubikon.de/index.php?cPath=16

(Shipping to European Union and Switzerland is € 5,95, worldwide shipping is € 9,95; just in case you can't read german, they don't seem to have their pages in english) 

Or you could just come to the games convention next weekend in Essen/ Germany, pick up some V-Cubes and take part in the v-competition


----------



## TomZ (Oct 17, 2008)

Raffael said:


> you could also order them from here:
> http://www.cubikon.de/index.php?cPath=16
> 
> (Shipping to European Union and Switzerland is € 5,95, worldwide shipping is € 9,95; just in case you can't read german, they don't seem to have their pages in english)
> ...



They only ship the V-Cube products to Germany, Austria and Switzerland, so that's useless to him.

_'Due to licence regulations V-Cube 5 will not be shipped outside Germany, Austria and Switzerland.'_

Same goes for the others. In fact, the cheapest way to get them is directly from Verdes. If you would buy it elsewere, you would have to pay:

VCube cost, shipping from Verdes to reseller, profit for reseller, shipping to you.

So buying from Verdes directly is cheaper.


----------



## Raffael (Oct 17, 2008)

TomZ said:


> They only ship the V-Cube products to Germany, Austria and Switzerland, so that's useless to him.
> 
> _'Due to licence regulations V-Cube 5 will not be shipped outside Germany, Austria and Switzerland.'_
> 
> ...



oops, didn't see that, sorry.

But anyway: since Verdes have reduced their shipping costs lately, it's not too expensive anymore.
So I aggree: Get them from them directly.


----------



## cubenoob1203 (Feb 10, 2009)

*the best place to get a v-cube*

the best place that you can get a v-cube is thinkgeek.com.

their "v-cube 7 supercube" can be found here for $59.99. (that's the cheapest place that I could find it at.)

I think that they sell the other v-cube collection as well, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Benny (Feb 10, 2009)

i vote cubikon ! 

because :.

Subtotal: 
€25.00 ($ 33.25)
Shipping cost: 
€7.97 ($ 10.60)
VAT 19%: 
€6.26 ($ 8.33)

Total: 
€39.23 ($ 52.18) Thats a 5x5x5 form verde direct

if you purchase from cubikon its

Subtotal: 
€29.00	
Shipping cost: 
€6.95	
VAT 19%: 
€0 ($ 0)

Total: 
€35.95


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Feb 10, 2009)

The V-Cube 6 is also sold at www.puzzle-shop.de

Subtotal: 40€ (incl. VAT)
Shipping worldwide: 14€
Shipping in Europe: 9€
Shipping to Germany: 5€


----------



## cubenoob1203 (Feb 11, 2009)

cubikon is expensive...

The best place to get the vcube 5 &6 that I know of is straight from v-cubes.com

the best place to get a vcube 7 is thinkgeek.com. (at least in the US)


----------

